# How to overclock?



## mandar5 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey guys can u pls tell me how to overclock grafix card?i have ati radeon 7000 ve agp8x 64mb card    THANKS


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 15, 2006)

Use riva tuner to oc those cards.


----------



## blademast3r (Sep 15, 2006)

Riva tuner is a free download from www.guru3d.com/rivatuner/ they hav a guide on to oc too!!


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 16, 2006)

Remember overclocking can harm your graphic card.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Sep 16, 2006)

that card is of no use with todays games. So its better if hes able to get every bit of perfomance from it. Like someone somewhere somehow told "overclock untill it dies nd get a new one". Older cards are much stable nd wont probably burnout if oced, just brings BSOD.


----------

